# Aristopet Bird Mite and Lice Spray, Is it safe?



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

So my parents and I are going to buy more supplies for the birds and as I suspect that one of my birds may have mites, we'll be buying one of the sprays sold there. I messaged/called the pet store whether they have any available sprays and they said they still do that ranges from $21 and it's called "Aristopet Bird Mite and Lice Spray". 

I do know that we should at least be going to the vet for the correct treatment and I have heard that the sprays they sell at stores can and mostly are inefficient and toxic. But my mum wants me to first have a go at the spray. 
I just want to double check whether the Aristopet Bird Mite and Lice Spray safe?

(I have been to their store a couple of times to supply more toys, equipment, food and the staff there has very helpful, kind and has a lot of knowledge. They know their information, knows what to use and what not to use, gives beginner manuals/guides if you purchase a pet and the birds they sell there appears to be healthy... Vibrant colours, they're not overly crowded in a cage/space and vocal. They also do sell exotic pets such as lizards, snakes, ferrets etc but before purchasing, they would only sell to those who have a license. They've given me many advice when I message them online and has told me lots of things whenever I have questions)


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The problem with the sprays is that you have no control when applying the product and the eye area can become irritated and inflamed when in direct contact with the product. There is also the issue with the product being ingested during the spraying and when the budgie is preening the wet feathers.
For the money you will be paying for the spray, you could easily get an Ivermectin based spot on treatment where a drop of the product is applied on the back of the head and directly into the skin.


----------



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

Ohh okay. Thanks for the info. I will tell this to my mum and we'll see what we can do..

Do you have to get a prescription/go to the vet and purchase it from there and tell you where to get it or are there also products in pet stores? 
My two budgies are still untamed so i'd have to handle them right in order to get it onnthebback or their neck if we do manage to get the Ivermectin?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It would be best to take the budgies to the Avian Vet to have them administer the correct dosage of Ivermectin.

Having your new budgies examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

You can buy the Ivermectin Spot-On Treatment and apply it at home, but the budgies have to be handled to apply it.
It is only one drop on the back of the neck on the skin between the wings.

Avimec - Vetafarm*


----------



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks!

If we were able to get the treatment, and if I was about to apply it on both of my birds, could I have them step up holding a millet and then using my other hand to hold them in place (correctly holding it) and have another person apply the drop? Or is that a sneaking up method which we can't use as it may frighten the bird?
Since both of them are untamed, would the holding process be a step back for them and that they'd get even more scared of us and possibly have less trust in us? :/


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The treatment needs to be done either by an Avian Vet or someone who knows how to safely handle the bird. 
The medication has to be placed where the budgie can not reach it and ingest it when preening.

The bird is going to have to be held still while the medication is applied. 
There is no question that the trust will have to be rebuilt after the process is completed.

Having the spot-on treatment applied by an Avian Vet would alleviate the budgie associating you being the one who caused the stress. *


----------

